
Ho Ho, Oh No!  Germany Has a Santa Shortage - hhs
https://www.npr.org/2019/12/22/790107058/ho-ho-oh-no-germany-has-a-santa-shortage
======
chrisbennet
“Where would we be without humor?”

“Germany”

